# Istanbul | Roo



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nevizade and the area around there and indeed most of Beyoglu (Pera) is the 'heart' of old cosmopolitan and elegant 'european' Istanbul and it's also where the Greek architectural heritage of the city is most prominent. The arcades, most notably the iconic [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%87i%C3%A7ek_Pasaj%C4%B1"]Çiçek Pasajı[/URL] which you posted a picture of, is by the Greek architect Kleanthis Zannos and indeed most of the buildings along Istiklal Cadessi and its sidestreets are by nineteenth century Greek architects because Beyoglu up until the [URL="https://muse.jhu.edu/journals/gsp/summary/v002/2.2.de-zayas.html"]Istanbul pogrom[/URL] was the centre of the city's ancient and indigenous Greek community, still present and in possession of considerable property today, although greatly dwindled, but perhaps the tour guides didn't mention that. 
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/de...8217s-unique-architectural-history-2010-11-24


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

skymantle said:


> Nevizade and the area around there and indeed most of Beyoglu (Pera) is the 'heart' of old cosmopolitan and elegant 'european' Istanbul and it's also where the Greek architectural heritage of the city is most prominent. The arcades, most notably the iconic [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%87i%C3%A7ek_Pasaj%C4%B1"]Çiçek Pasajı[/URL] which you posted a picture of, is by the Greek architect Kleanthis Zannos and indeed most of the buildings along Istiklal Cadessi and its sidestreets are by nineteenth century Greek architects because Beyoglu up until the [URL="https://muse.jhu.edu/journals/gsp/summary/v002/2.2.de-zayas.html"]Istanbul pogrom[/URL] was the centre of the city's ancient and indigenous Greek community, still present and in possession of considerable property today, although greatly dwindled, but perhaps the tour guides didn't mention that.
> http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/de...8217s-unique-architectural-history-2010-11-24


No, she did not mention anything about that. We were advised to avoid any topic regarding Armenia, Cyprus, Greece and even Syria/ISIS. So we didn't bring it up.

The guide got a little pissed when one of my friends ask her about the huge amount of women wearing scarves on their heads when Turkey claims to be a secular country. She said something about the conservative government that was ruling the country.


----------



## uğur1 (Jun 22, 2010)

roogenial said:


> No, she did not mention anything about that. We were advised to avoid any topic regarding Armenia, Cyprus, Greece and even Syria/ISIS. So we didn't bring it up.
> 
> The guide got a little pissed when one of my friends ask her about the huge amount of women wearing scarves on their heads when Turkey claims to be a secular country. She said something about the conservative government that was ruling the country.


%60 of the women wearing hijab in Turkey,There are secular people

and conservative people in the Turkey like USA, People are free about what they

would wear, They can wear hijab or mini-skirts, If you go to secular parts

of the Istanbul like Kadıköy-Bağdat Avenue- Nişantaşı-Bebek or Luxury

Shopping Centers like Istinye Park, Akasya Avm.... You would see so many

modern looking Women


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

roogenial said:


> No, she did not mention anything about that. We were advised to avoid any topic regarding Armenia, Cyprus, Greece and even Syria/ISIS. So we didn't bring it up.


 Well we're not talking about other countries and politics but the heritage of Istanbul itself which anyone with a bit of knowledge of would know is multicultural so surprising really that nothing was mentioned regarding that most relevant and important factor. 

FYI, here's more about the city's architecture, especially the areas you've shown so far, from an exhibition held at a Turkish Cultural Center in the US.


> *The Greeks constituted the majority among the architects who had greatly contributed to Istanbul’s architecture.* Today the buildings in certain districts of Istanbul are still standing with all their magnificence form the splendor of that architectural character. They vary from big state buildings to commercial buildings and apartments and show great differences from other works as they reflect a prominent Greek individuality. They had been influenced by the styles that prevailed in Europe in the same period however they tend to use ancient Greek elements and details such as archaic pillars and antefixes. *The exhibition displays the contribution of these architects for whom we have very little or sometimes no information, however, their works have played great role in the Westernization process of Istanbul.*
> https://www.niagarafoundation.org/greek-architects-of-istanbul-during-the-era-of-westernization/


Also read Turkish Nobel laureate Orhan Pamuk's _Istanbul Memories and the City_ to understand the city better. There's a whole chapter dedicated to the city's Greeks.


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

uğur;128664825 said:


> %60 of the women wearing hijab in Turkey,There are secular people
> 
> and conservative people in the Turkey like USA, People are free about what they
> 
> ...





skymantle said:


> Well we're not talking about other countries and politics but the heritage of Istanbul itself which anyone with a bit of knowledge of would know is multicultural so surprising really that nothing was mentioned regarding that most relevant and important factor.
> 
> FYI, here's more about the city's architecture, especially the areas you've shown so far, from an exhibition held at a Turkish Cultural Center in the US.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Please show more pics if you have any. :cheers:


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

skymantle said:


> Please show more pics if you have any. :cheers:


I have plenty. I've been busy with uni though. More pictures coming!


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

*Istanbul, Turkey* 


Sultan Ahmet Mosque, also known as Blue Mosque. Opened in 1616.


Hagia Sophia. Opened in 537.


Nice gardens connect the Blue Mosque and Hagia Sophia.




















​


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

*Istanbul, Turkey* 


Having lunch at the rooftop of one of the building in Fatih with view of Hagia Sophia and the Bosphorus.


Centuries and canturies of history.


The Bosphorus and the hills on the Asian side of Istanbul.


Many communication antennas at Calmica Hill.


Kadiköy, on the Asian side of the city.


Some unfortunate developments by the shoreline.


The nice view from the terrace.


There is a lot of cargo ships and passenger ferry traffic in the Bosphorus. This straight links the Black Sea with the Marmara and Mediterranean.


Skyline on the Asian side.


Some buildings have interesting designs.​


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

I am very exited to be in Istanbul, a few more weeks to experience this unique city with so much history and beauty.

And by the way you have a great gallery here of Turkey. I hope to do mine when I am
There..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

armael said:


> I am very exited to be in Istanbul, a few more weeks to experience this unique city with so much history and beauty.
> 
> And by the way you have a great gallery here of Turkey. I hope to do mine when I am
> There..


I hope you enjoyed your trip. I'd like to see your pictures!



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos from Istanbul :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

*Istanbul, Turkey* 


Bread is very popular in Turkey so I never missed my country all that much. :lol:


Ruins in the old city.


An old train station. I saw it in Google Maps so I thought I would catch the train to the city center. When I arrived I realized it had been closed for years. 


A cute public phone.


All types of boats navigate the Marmaray sea.


There are no proper beaches in Istanbul. You need to drive out of the city..


People enjoy the sunny day by the sea.


Even a birthday party was thrown on the rocks!


Sunbathing and swimming.


The famous bridge connecting the European and Asian sides od Istanbul.​


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

welldone trip, nice photos you captured in istanbul


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

manon said:


> welldone trip, nice photos you captured in istanbul


Thank you!


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

*Istanbul, Turkey* 


Galata Tower.


Life on the streets starts very early in the morning.


The city is full of cute friendly kitties.


There is history erverywhere.


We got up very early to visit Hagia Sophia and there was already people lined up at the entrance.


A nice pergola.


Columns by the ticket booth.


The minarets are quite impressive.


Blue Mosque.


Beautiful details.​


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice series !


----------



## rsepsot (Jan 15, 2007)

Bulevardi said:


> Very nice series !


Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------

